# December's waiting room



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:girl:My goat December was bred last sunday so if every thing goes well I will have my first set of kids
December's registration name is GBF's Artimass Merlin

GBF's Artimass Merlin x GBF's Coal miner, bred nov. 24 2013


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is a good picture of her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with her. Hopefully she got pregnant.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I'm looking in to pregnancy tests for her so I will know if we have to try again
Cause I'm kind of nervous that she is not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So you did use Coal  

Dose she have her mama's blue eyes?? She sure is a cutie!! 

If you go the UNH in Durum.. They do the BioTracking preg. tests.. It's $7.50 I think.. You just bring in some blood and you don't have to ship it  I will be doing one of my does this year too... Just want to be sure!  and they have to be 30 days bred


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll look into it. Yes December has her mama's eyes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If my Gingersnap doesn't come into heat I will have that test done.. I'm just waiting for my new doe to come home and settle in before I pull blood  make it a one trip deal lol 

Thought so


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Doe, hope she took.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah she a pretty crazy doe!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

We are sure that December is pregnant and she will be due April 16,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She looks great  thinking pink!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She's very pretty 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hopefully! Should she be showing and belly yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some do, some don't


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She is very pretty happy kidding 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

One more month to go!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

So excited, this year has flown by


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

31 more days to go!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

23 more days I can start to feel the babies kick! I'm so excited


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

She is due at the same time as my doe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Her udder is getting bigger, I hope it fill out nicer than it looks now kind of worried.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sure it will look much nicer once you give her a real fill  I won't judge an udder till I fill them a few times


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

9 more days, Paradise is driving the girls crazy she is the most spoiled little thing she screams when she doesn't get attention, and she jumps too! She back up to the wall run forward and jumps.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Naughty girl! In sure she will calm down in a few days when she settles in... A big change for her


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

She started screaming I ran out to find her out side of her pen, so she is in side with me now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like quite the stinker.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Naughty naughty Perry!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Well she is due today but she doesn't look close I'd give it a day or two but who knows.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't worry, snap is going on five days over due...


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

She doesn't even act pregnant. Like still jumping on the door ect.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

She is losing her plug. Very uncomfortable I expect she will have them tonight or tomorrow. I will sleep on the couch tonight with my cloths on


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

She just gave birth to two girls both extremely healthy and I could not be more proud! So happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yaay!! congrats!!!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you! They are the healthiest little things. One is named Trumpet and the other is Clarinet. They sound like them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woot woot! Congrats!!  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, it was a really easy birth. i got there and she was laying on one of them


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Here they are!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

The top three is Clarinet the last three is Trumpet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so sweet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The first one looks like her daddy!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I honestly don't really know what her dad looks like. Brenda recommended him so I just went with what she said (Brenda is always right).


----------

